# List of best computer hardware shops in Nehru Place, New Delhi



## nat1onal (Mar 30, 2013)

Please provide me a list of the best computer hardware shops in Nehru Place IT Hub, New Delhi.
Best shop in terms of 

1. Price (cheap & reasonable)
2. Product Availability
3. Product Variety
4. After purchase service
5. Also those you shops you prefer


Regards


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

nat1onal said:


> Please provide me a list of the best computer hardware shops in Nehru Place IT Hub, New Delhi.
> Best shop in terms of
> 
> 1. Price (cheap & reasonable)
> ...



SMC International
1. Reliable
2. Call them and ask about the product.
3. You can get every component of PC
4. After sales service is good
What do you want to buy?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Mar 30, 2013)

Continue in this thread: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/171367-trusted-computer-shops-your-city.html


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

Mods close this thread because there is already another thread on discussion.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> SMC International
> 1. Reliable
> 2. Call them and ask about the product.
> 3. You can get every component of PC
> ...



SMC prices are quite high as compared to costtocost but haven't heard of any complaint against them


----------



## nat1onal (Mar 30, 2013)

shreymittal said:


> SMC International
> 1. Reliable
> 2. Call them and ask about the product.
> 3. You can get every component of PC
> ...



I was thinking of purchasing a couple of things like

1. a graphics card within a range of 7k-9k (NVIDIA / AMD)
2. an external hard-drive (500GB or maybe 1TB)
3. a backlit keyboard
4. 2.1 speaker system with USB facility

It would be of great help if you(or anyone) provide any recommendations.


----------



## coderunknown (Mar 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> SMC prices are quite high as compared to costtocost but haven't heard of any complaint against them



call them. actual price is lot less than what is listed in their website.


----------



## shreymittal (Mar 30, 2013)

deepanshuchg said:


> SMC prices are quite high as compared to costtocost but haven't heard of any complaint against them



But they aren't reliable i've heard so many complaints about them.
my uncle told me don't ever buy anything from cost2cost as he is having shop there

Continue your discussion here:*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/shopping/171367-trusted-computer-shops-your-city.html
@sam pls close this thread.


----------



## deepanshuchg (Mar 30, 2013)

sam said:


> call them. actual price is lot less than what is listed in their website.



I have already and he told me to email him. Got reply and those prices were higher than costtocost price list on their site. I am not saying that costtocost is better just telling what i got to know..
Even I will also prefer SMC as spending 1k and to getting reliable products is a better choice than saving 1k on unreliable products 

yea u can delete this thread as there is already one going on


----------

